# Ring O Bells Pub,Yardley,Birmingham June 2010



## TranKmasT (Jul 18, 2010)

Passed this pub in my van the other day "Ring o Bells". Nicknamed the "The Ringers". The name comes from St Edburgha's church in Yardley nearby, the 2nd oldest church in Birmingham, famous for it's bell ringing. I did a bit of searching after the shoot. Think it was built in the 1920s. Mock tudor style. The place was closed in February 2008 earmarked for housing. It was consequently attacked by arsonists, the following April:


http://www.birminghammail.net/news/...landmark-pub-hit-by-arsonists-97319-20841857/

1)Harris Fencing just behind me.







2)




3)





4)"Same again sir......"






5)Weird Maracas type chandelier




6)





7)Condiments. I had to taste the sauce. Sadly no steak to go with it. Luckily I had an emergency bag of Quavers. 




8)




9)




10)




11)Mother's ruin




12)




13)




14)




15)




16)




17)




18)A couple of shots upstairs.




19)




20)


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm not usually into derelict pubs (prefer live ones!  ), but this is rather good. Some nice bits and bobs and cracking pics. Cheers!


----------



## hydealfred (Jul 19, 2010)

I like derelict pubs they always seem to me to have a story to tell. Nice shots


----------



## TranKmasT (Jul 19, 2010)

I would of loved to have seen the basement but it was completely flooded.


----------



## PetrolDerelict (Aug 8, 2010)

*Nice Explore!*

It's a shame that our pubs are going bust, and what annoys me more is they're just left to be wrecked by the chavs...  :icon_evil


----------



## chilli (Aug 8, 2010)

enjoyed your pics, shame about the pub....cheers


----------



## Tomoco (Aug 10, 2010)

Great Shots, Love the last shot of the sofa


----------



## Krypton (Aug 11, 2010)

Some really nice shots there. One of the pubs close to my old house looked exactly the same and was built around the same time i think. Perhaps they were built by the same brewery/company?


----------

